# 2 "Explosive Devices" detonate in Calgary Parking lot



## CougarKing (21 Nov 2009)

A targeted attack?  



> May be targeted attack after 2 explosive devices detonate in parking lot: police
> 
> 2 hours, 13 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------

